
Teacher Loses Job Due to Lack of “Trigger Warnings” in Comics Course - jseliger
http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/10/05/teacher-loses-job-due-to-lack-of-trigger-warnings-in-comics-course-bill-sienkiewicz-raises-the-alarm/
======
dalke
> This mentor, this artist , this friend– this TEACHER- lost their job because
> the school must investigate every “charge” of trigger-warning and offense
> [sic], and immediate suspension results while it’s being “reviewed”

Which tells us little. What caused the transition from suspension to losing
the job? What was the policy? That is, was it subsumed as part of a sexual
harassment policy, or was it singling out trigger warnings?

What kind of school was it - elementary? college? I looked, but found no
evidence of a college which requires trigger warnings, other than a short-
lived policy at Oberlin.

Finally, note that the original title ends in a "?", while the HN title does
not, making the HN title sound more definite than given in the original. Plus,
the source material says:

> More info soon, information gathering is ongoing, and the CBLDF is
> investigating. I don't mean to be coy with the particulars of who or what
> because, Facts.

> However I won't let that dissuade me from using this space as a forum to go
> ballistic about this anti-vaxxer analogue aimed at creators.

In other words, there aren't any definite facts, and this link is mostly a
second-hand forwarding of someone's rant, along with a 'stay tuned.'

------
Someone1234
There is absolutely zero information in this article. It is some unnamed
teacher got fired for SOMETHING from SOMEWHERE and then a long rant about
political correctness, trigger warnings, and so on.

To be honest the teacher could be fictional for all we're told here. Nothing
even worth discussing unless people just want to use it to rant about
political correctness "gone mad" or similar.

I'm actually going to flag this for being of such low quality (and I rarely
flag anything).

------
eimai134
The article presents some good information about how out of control "trigger
warnings" have become. And it's interesting that there is discrimination in
the things that people are supposed to give "trigger warnings" for. To make
things equal here are some more "trigger warnings" that should be implemented
in society: -Before stepping into a cafeteria: Trigger warning to vegetarians:
There is meat sold here and it might bother you. -On bridges and high places:
Trigger warning: Heights present, be careful if you have a fear of heights.
-Children's playground: Trigger warning: If you've had a miscarriage or have
trouble conceiving this might make you sad.

